
Too Much of the World’s Math Talent Is Going to Waste - yashevde
https://www.motherjones.com/kevin-drum/2018/07/too-much-of-the-worlds-math-talent-is-going-to-waste/
======
yashevde
direct link to research paper:
[http://papers.nber.org/conf_papers/f107877/f107877.pdf](http://papers.nber.org/conf_papers/f107877/f107877.pdf)

